# MySQL ER Diagram software? Is there any of OS X?



## iGeek_ (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd like to find some really solid ER diagram software similar to Visio so I can make diagrams of my MySQL databases.  Are there any programs for OS X which do this well?  Can they read a MySQL schema and build the diagram automatically?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## elander (Jul 29, 2005)

Yep. And it's cheap too:
http://www.malcolmhardie.com/sqleditor/cocoa/

30 day free trial, $55 to buy. I use it a lot, it has some quirks, but generally works fine.


----------

